# Phone compatibility



## cayzer (Apr 19, 2008)

Can anyone advise/confirm that a telephone/answering machine combo purchased in Canada is compatible with Jalisco's system?
Please and thank you.


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

yes.it's fine


----------



## El Toro Furioso (May 13, 2007)

Yes, but "dicen que" they say that older 9 megahertz systems work much better than the higher and higher megahertz newer models. Maybe it is due to the thick masonry and concrete walls? We were given a 2.3 Mghertz system by a friend that worked fine...as long as you were within two feet of the base station. We just bought a GE answering machine cordless phone at Sam's Club for about $35 USD, and it works very well. And in general avoid TRash phone products (Tandy Radio Shack). They are overpriced and work poorly.


----------

